

The Turing Test: Transcripts of the best attempts - artagnon
http://loebner.net/Prizef/2009_Contest/loebner-prize-2009.html

======
scotty79
That is horrid.

After comparing human to human conversation and bot to human I feel like goal
of conversing with computer is so far away.

People communicate through such narrow channel. Few words, almost no grammar
and they still can stay perfectly in sync. If bot tries to imitate the style
it descends in pure nonsense. If it does not it still seems like it's not
capable of understanding anything.

I think another approach would be to ditch grammar and just build some kind of
word and word combinations associative database fed with extensive memoirs of
single person.

If bot spots a question it should respond with closest word combinations found
in database. Also it should remember what was said and use it as a context
while seeking for answer.

~~~
yters
That's not really AI since the person generated all the knowledge and the bot
just copies it. That's like Deep Blue beating Kasparov using a bunch of lookup
tables based on the best chess masters. At that point, Big Blue isn't really
playing, Kasparov is just playing against a bunch of chess masters.

~~~
scotty79
Right, but it's still winning the game.

If you don't start by copying single human you will always end up with patched
up Frankenstein like creature that can be easily discernible from human.

Besides, mind is just big lookup table with simple, not very effective
reasoning engine and desire to fill in the gaps in the table.

------
cjp
I was bored so I whipped up a (very hacky) python script to read the log.

<http://gist.github.com/267399>

------
nicpottier
Fail for not having them viewable in an easy format.

------
Mathnerd314
Rather difficult to read.

~~~
miloshh
They have a player that you need to download. I did, ready to be blown away by
recent advances in Turing test bots, but seems like we're still decades away
from a program that could possibly pass the test.

------
dustingetz
you have to install a .exe player to view the transcripts.

